# Recomendations for new bike



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

I whant to buy a new bike, I'm going to the US and my budget is going to be around 3 to 4 thousand dolars, I whant a AM hardtail bike, so with this money I can get a very good hardtail bike and I whant to know if you could give me some advise on a bike or anything relative to the subject would help. 
This is what i'm thinking of:
Frame: Banshee viento
Deralleurs: Sram X.0 Rear Derailleur & X.0 Trigger Shifter Combo Kit 06
Chain: Sram
Cassette: 970 Cassette SRAM
Shifters: sram X.0
Fork: 2006 Fox Forx Talas RLC Fork W/Free Race Face Deus XC Headset
Saddle: Wtb Shadow V Stealth Ti Saddle
Wheelset: Mavic Crossmax XL Wheelset
Brakes: formula oro 24k
Stem: Answer Atac Pro Stem 31.8
Tire: Kenda Tomac Nevegal Kevlar Tire
Handlebar: Easton EC 70 XC Flat Carbon Bar
Seatpost: 2005 Easton EC 70 MTB Carbon Seatpost
Crankset: XT 760 Crankset 
Bottom Bracket: Shimano BB-M760 Bottom Bracket
Hollowtech forged crank and Integrated Bottom Bracket arms 
Sram X Generation Front Derailleur
Chain: 971 9 speed Chain sram
In total it would be $3,043.61 for components and $556 for the frame = $3,599.61
Thanks  
salu2
Giovanny


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

sounds like a nice... very nice build. but, Ive got some questions... where are u going? for how long? and where do u plan on getting the stuff? 
seems like ur best bet would be to buy online if u can get things delivered to a friends/relative house... I dont think u could walk into a store and just pick all of that stuff up. the thing is most stores dont really stock big. they order special requested parts. 
another thing u could do is get in touch with a store in wherever ur planing on going and ask for all of the above to be ready for u to pick it up and pay them. 

otherwise u might get a bit dissapointed when u dont get what u specifically wanted

good luck with the bike... sure will be a sweet ride! 
cheers mate


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

You should also post this on the "what bike to buy board".


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

mtbgiovanny said:


> I whant to buy a new bike, I'm going to the US and my budget is going to be around 3 to 4 thousand dolars, I whant a AM hardtail bike, so with this money I can get a very good hardtail bike and I whant to know if you could give me some advise on a bike or anything relative to the subject would help.
> This is what i'm thinking of:
> Frame: Banshee viento
> Deralleurs: Sram X.0 Rear Derailleur & X.0 Trigger Shifter Combo Kit 06
> ...


Why Carbon for an AM bike? I would replace the EC70 for a EA70, and go for a Thomson Seatpost? maybe not as light, but strong 

The Talas is a great fork (I have the Talas R), but probably look into the RS Revelation. It has all the neat features, plus some, and it's like 100 or so bucks cheaper....

Do you want a flat bar on a AM bike? Nothings wrong with it, just maybe uncommon.

where are you planning to buy it?

I made a build on Speedgoat for $3169 (complete bike, build included). I replaced the Formula brakes for Hayes El Camino (Speedgoat doesn't have Formula brakes).

Check your PM....


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

triphop said:


> sounds like a nice... very nice build. but, Ive got some questions... where are u going? for how long? and where do u plan on getting the stuff?
> seems like ur best bet would be to buy online if u can get things delivered to a friends/relative house... I dont think u could walk into a store and just pick all of that stuff up. the thing is most stores dont really stock big. they order special requested parts.
> another thing u could do is get in touch with a store in wherever ur planing on going and ask for all of the above to be ready for u to pick it up and pay them.
> 
> ...


I'm going to miami and i'm going to stay there for 2 weeks i have a cousin living there so for housing no problem then amm i've actually planned and took that calculation from www.blueskycycling.com and they have really good prices there so well my plan is to buy them there at blue sky then the frame, i'm going to search for distributors near florida and well with the money extra i have i could go there or ask them to send the frame by ups or something
Thanks
salu2 
Giovanny


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

btw, that's a great bike! I really would love to see your final build live!


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Why Carbon for an AM bike? I would replace the EC70 for a EA70, and go for a Thomson Seatpost? maybe not as light, but strong
> 
> The Talas is a great fork (I have the Talas R), but probably look into the RS Revelation. It has all the neat features, plus some, and it's like 100 or so bucks cheaper....
> 
> ...


A thomson can work why not?
and the flat handlebar yeah why not it look tight and its pretty cheap 50 bucks
I'm planning on blue sky and on a distibutor near florida but it's not my last decision, i'm just starting to well to llok for better a newer possibilities, and where did you buy your speedgoat?
thanks


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

mtbgiovanny said:


> A thomson can work why not?
> and the flat handlebar yeah why not it look tight and its pretty cheap 50 bucks


probably, but most flat handlebars are narrow, probably for a AM riding you would prefer wider bars. It's just for fit.

When are you traveling? One of the things you need to consider is how much time the shop will take to get all your components, though.... but if you're traveling, it's pretty nice!!!!!

I really liked that frame! I looked at it while searching for the Chameleon. The Chameleon was simply cheaper since I could get it here...


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> btw, that's a great bike! I really would love to see your final build live!


You will you will don't worry the problem is that i'm going on hollidays and i'm getting back on august so it's a lot of time i got there so we just hve to be pacient


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

mtbgiovanny said:


> You will you will don't worry the problem is that i'm going on hollidays and i'm getting back on august so it's a lot of time i got there so we just hve to be pacient


waiting sucks, right?

I think that it's hard to get it for this holidays (one week away), but it's nice you get back in august, which would be a more likely date for the shop to have everything ready!


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> probably, but most flat handlebars are narrow, probably for a AM riding you would prefer wider bars. It's just for fit.
> 
> When are you traveling? One of the things you need to consider is how much time the shop will take to get all your components, though.... but if you're traveling, it's pretty nice!!!!!
> 
> I really liked that frame! I looked at it while searching for the Chameleon. The Chameleon was simply cheaper since I could get it here...


hmm hmm you got a good point there about narrow handlebars well we'll see and yeah i also like the chameleon a lot but not sure as the matter of fact the chameleon was my second choice


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

mtbgiovanny said:


> hmm hmm you got a good point there about narrow handlebars well we'll see and yeah i also like the chameleon a lot but not sure as the matter of fact the chameleon was my second choice


jaja, for me, my second choice was the Viento...


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> waiting sucks, right?
> 
> I think that it's hard to get it for this holidays (one week away), but it's nice you get back in august, which would be a more likely date for the shop to have everything ready!


Yeah waiting sucks soooo much but well i have no choice
and yeah they'll have everything pretty sure, i mean i don't think they last 2 months to get this stuff ready , i also whant to try some nice trials over there on miami.


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> jaja, for me, my second choice was the Viento...


hahaha LOL


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

*Nicely spec'ed HT*



mtbgiovanny said:


> I whant to buy a new bike, I'm going to the US and my budget is going to be around 3 to 4 thousand dolars, I whant a AM hardtail bike, so with this money I can get a very good hardtail bike and I whant to know if you could give me some advise on a bike or anything relative to the subject would help.
> .....
> .....
> .....
> ...


Wow, those are really nice specs, I feel envy.

First of all, congratulations on the ride!!

It seems you spend quite a time searching for top notch component. But, before getting into details of whether or not those are the best for AM, I have a question, though.

A 3.5k tag for a HT seems too high for me. Why a hardtail?

I think you could go an extra mile expending more dough on a FS. OR you could low down some components and buy a really good FS frame.

You see, for me bikes -and almost anything- are like wine (I do like wine, so I like to use this analogy). Once you reach good quality, going forward will give you less VALUE than it actually COST to you. For example, in terms of bikes, if you can get a quality frame for 1,200 dollars, it doesn't mean a 2,400 dollar is twice as better (the difference in value would be probably marginal). The same happens with all the other bike components. IMHO is better to have a good overall balance, and I think you could be compromising the overall performance of the components -and the bike- by getting a highly spec'ed HT. That been said, getting some components not that high-end would probably be unnoticeable in terms of riding experience.

Why don't you give it a second though on the HT frame. If money is an issue (which doesn't seems to be), you could lower down some of the components, but the final result would certainly be a better performing bike in the overall. I mean, for 3.5k you cold get a nicely spec RM Slayer (even an IH MKIII and a nice HT), or something else in that category.

I have no questions you have chosen excellent components, and your bike will kick a$$. But I would give it a second though on the frame.

Well, this is just an opinion.


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

ritopc said:


> Wow, those are really nice specs, I feel envy.
> 
> First of all, congratulations on the ride!!
> 
> ...


Ok thanks first of all, and amm yeah youre right i should buy a RM slayer for example sounds pretty good well yeah i mean i will keep searching on nice frames. I'll keep your options in mind.
Thanks
salu2 
Giovanny


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

If you're in Florida, why not contact Mike Garcia at www.oddsandendos.com.

Talk to him about a wheel build. You can get a really nice custom set of wheels for much less than Crossmax XLs.

Also, if you're in the US for 2 weeks, it doesn't really matter where you get the stuff from.

Also try Larry at www.mtnhighcyclery. He has really good prices on parts and also does excellent wheel builds.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

ritopc said:


> Wow, those are really nice specs, I feel envy.
> 
> First of all, congratulations on the ride!!
> 
> ...


Mmmm slayer :drool:


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

mtbgiovanny said:


> This is what i'm thinking of:
> Frame: Banshee viento
> Deralleurs: Sram X.0 Rear Derailleur & X.0 Trigger Shifter Combo Kit 06
> Chain: Sram
> ...


I'd have to agree with rzozaya on some of the aspects of your build.

If you want this bike to be truly "All Mountain" I'd advise looking at some different components. Different people have different opinions of what All Mountain means. I think of it as using at least a 5" fork and riding rough trails and the odd drop or two.

I had a Shadow V Stealth saddle (swapped it for a Rocket V Stealth). Nice saddle for racers and roadies. Definitely wouldn't recommend it as an all day mountain bike saddle, and I'd go for something with much more padding if your going to do jumps and drops. Got to look after your boys!

Same again with the carbon seatpost. I'd recommend a Thomson. They're the best, and you don't have to worry about a carbon spike up your arse after a 2 foot drop. 

There are plenty of good carbon bars out there now. It depends on how "extreme" your riding style is and how much you weigh. I'd suggest getting a good wide riser. More angle options and a wider bar will offer much better leverage.

I'd also suggest an XT front derailleur. Haven't heard much good regarding the X-Gen yet.

$3,600 is a pretty big chunk of change. I think you could get that build for less if you shop around.


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

I just saw the slayer 70 of rocky mountain on a bike shop called mikes bikes and they have it for just 3,400 dolars when the original price is 3, 700 so it might be a good deal


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

mtbgiovanny said:


> I just saw the slayer 70 of rocky mountain on a bike shop called mikes bikes and they have it for just 3,400 dolars when the original price is 3, 700 so it might be a good deal


Why the  face? It might be a good choice. I just saw last night what will probably will be my next bike, but I will have to wait a year to get it (it's a 2007 model and I have to save some $$$).

For that amount of money, why don't you check for a Turner 5-Spot, Santa Cruz Nomad (you can probably get it in Mexico for a very nice deal, in Santa Cruz site they have it with a Pike, powder coat, and R AM kit for around 3,100 bucks, probably add 10% and pick it up at Condesa), Titus Moto Lite, Specialized Enduro....


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

ahhh... TURNER... TITUS... Santa Cruz... boutique frames... come on... u know u want one... then u can be like the rest of the"cool" kids on the playground!! LOL 
its not how good u R... its how good u look the part!   












(by kids I mean us mexico forumites and by playground I mean the Mexico Board)


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

triphop said:


> ahhh... TURNER... TITUS... Santa Cruz... boutique frames...


oh, you mean there are other bikes?


----------

